# loud sound from cabinet



## rst (Feb 10, 2013)

Recently whenever I start my computer, a loud murmuring sound is generated and after sometimes it disappears.  What is the matter? plz help


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2013)

Fan. Either the CPU fan or SMPS fan or system fan.

Used to happen on my old PC.

Never bothered to check which fan caused it though. Bcoz it was branded PC AKA it sucked obviously.


----------



## rst (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it matter of concern ??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think so.

But you can try opening cabby and cleaning out the components... that works.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

rst said:


> Recently whenever I start my computer, a loud murmuring sound is generated and after sometimes it disappears.  What is the matter? plz help


Do you have an APC UPS?


----------



## rst (Feb 10, 2013)

i have numeric digital 600 ex ups (600w)


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

rst said:


> i have numeric digital 600 ex ups (600w)


Check the fans in the cabinet, open it up, start machine and start listening with attention.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Even I sometimes hear that sort of murmuring sound. But that's not from inside of cabinet but is from my UPS. 
It sounds say for around a minute or two and then stops. If this is your case, then you neednot worry. Its fine. 
To confirm the sound is from UPS or not, power your PC directly from mains and see if the sound still exists.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2013)

rst said:


> Is it matter of concern ??


Depends on where the sound comes from.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Some cable may be coming in contact with a fan.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2013)

Need to know the exact source of the sound.
Open up the chassis and find out the source of the sound.


----------



## rst (Feb 10, 2013)

1.  I powered the PC directly from mains but there was no change
2. On opening the cabinet , I found that the sound was sound coming from psu.
    Is it OK ??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

no... check the fan..


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

rst said:


> 1.  I powered the PC directly from mains but there was no change
> 2. On opening the cabinet , I found that the sound was sound coming from psu.
> Is it OK ??


A. PSU fan is dying.
B. Capacitor whine, in any case rma the PSU(i.e claim warranty).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2013)

What psu do you have? You can use a flashlight to see he something is coming in contact with the psu fan. If its out of warrenty, you may yourself open it up and fix any such wires or rma it if it's under warrenty. But if there's nothing coming in contact with the fan then it might be a dying fan or whining capacitor. You can try to rotate the fan manually while its powered off to see if its the fan that's making the noise, else insert something like a pencile into the fan to stop it from rotating and then power on the pc, if any capacitor is broken, the noise would still come.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Do you have an APC UPS?



Damn it makes a lot of noise doesn't it. Good thing I use Headphones.

Sometimes if there is a loose screw of the fan then also it makes noise. In your case its the problem with your PSU, RMA if warranty is still or change it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn it makes a lot of noise doesn't it. Good thing I use Headphones.
> 
> Sometimes if there is a loose screw of the fan then also it makes noise. In your case its the problem with your PSU, RMA if warranty is still or change it.


A terrible whine while its charging, I can't stand it, good thing that the build quality and spike protection is great


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 11, 2013)

my APC doesn't make any sound apart from that small high rpm fan's noise when in  backup mode


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 11, 2013)

rst said:


> Is it OK ??


Dont turn on the system with that psu. Send it for RMA. If you were using a substandard psu, get a decent one, although you should have taken a decent one from the start.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> A terrible whine while its charging, I can't stand it, good thing that the build quality and spike protection is great



I read somewhere that APC comes with Auto Shutdown Software and I know that APC doesn't give software in India but can I use that software by downloading it ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I read somewhere that APC comes with Auto Shutdown Software and I know that APC doesn't give software in India but can I use that software by downloading it ??


Only if you have that port, check the back of the SMPS, if it has an oversized ethernet like port and a proprietary cable then you can just plug it in, no software needed, Windows all automatically detect and configure it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Only if you have that port, check the back of the SMPS, if it has an oversized ethernet like port and a proprietary cable then you can just plug it in, no software needed, Windows all automatically detect and configure it.



Nope it doesn't have that,


----------



## rst (Feb 11, 2013)

1. I separated  psu completely from the cpu 

2. Then I did nothing but again connnected it to the cpu. 

3. Now there  is no noise from the psu

I think problem was due to some loose connection, may be in screw of psu or connection  of its wire with motherboard  .

Problem is solved atleast for now.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

you are getting a new GPU so why not change the PSiu as well - that 400W PSU may not be enough.


----------



## rst (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah i am thinking about it.
Without graphic card temp 1 is 49 to 51 (by speed fan software)
1. Is this normal temperature without graphic card ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ What temperature it is? Is it idle temperature or load temperature?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> A terrible whine while its charging, I can't stand it, good thing that the build quality and spike protection is great



no sound from my APC...


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> no sound from my APC...


The cooling fan only comes with 1kva or higher UPS.


----------



## rst (Feb 12, 2013)

it is idle temperature (49 to 51)
Also I have no graphic card


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ of what, CPU ??


----------



## rst (Feb 13, 2013)

AMD Athlon II X4 635 Processor 2.9 GHz 
Asus M5A78L-MLE mother board ddr3

during idle mode temperature of cpu is (50 to 52.1)


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2013)

check whether all the fans in your system are operating properly or not-its quite possible that some stray wire or cable may be obstructing one of their movements,thereby causing the noise.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2013)

rst said:


> AMD Athlon II X4 635 Processor 2.9 GHz
> Asus M5A78L-MLE mother board ddr3
> 
> during idle mode temperature of cpu is (50 to 52.1)



idle should be under 40c .. anyway, make sure you installed the cpu cooler properly with some good TiM and post your cpu vcore.


----------



## rst (Feb 14, 2013)

CPU vcore is 1.39 V

TiM is 6 months old ( I will apply it if same situation goes on)


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2013)

lower the vcore to 1.3v.


----------



## rst (Feb 15, 2013)

vcore 

1) 1.856 V (according to CPUZ)
2) 1.86 V (according to everest ultimate edition 5)
3) 1.86 V (according to speed fan 4.33)
4) 1.39 V (according to CPUID hardware monitor PRO)

conclusion :-  CPUID hardware monitor PRO is giving fake reading

I don't know how to change vcore through BIOS
plz help

I tried to change vcore through BIOS

1. bios > advanced > jumperfree configuration > CPU over voltage 
2.   CPU over voltage  was " auto"
min = 0.3000V
max= by cpu

3. I tried to change to  "auto" by  pressing "+"
it showed increase in the number 
At "1.27500 V " colur changes to yellow from black

Is this the way to change vcore ??
plz help

I have set Vcore to 1.4000 V

 but still i am getting

 1) 1.856 V (according to CPUZ)
 2) 1.86 V (according to everest ultimate edition 5)
 3) 1.86 V (according to speed fan 4.33)
 4) 1.39 V (according to CPUID hardware monitor PRO)

 plz help ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2013)

1.856V cpu vcore !!! you should not go anything over 1.4v with stock cooler where 1.3v is enough. Anyway, your bios lso has a system monitoring feature where it shows cpu vcore, temp, Ram voilt etc. - do check their for proper readings and if possible post the link of your mobo manual.


----------



## rst (Feb 16, 2013)

1. I saw the HW monitor configuration in bios
vcore voltage = 1.392 V

2. I also changed vcore voltage to 1.300 V

Now cpu temperature is 42 C
there is 8 C reduction in temperature

conclusion :- Always judge your vcore, system temperature etc in "HW monitor configuration in bios"
Also "CPUID hardware monitor PRO" is the best cpu monitoring software

"Topgear " , thanks a lot for your help

link for my motherboard manual, *dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/M5A78L-M_LE/E8059_M5A78L-M_Series.pdf

------------------------------------------------------
Is 1.3 V vcore is sufficient for playing games like battle field 3 with 7750 graphic card


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

cool  and now the idle cpu temp is 42c, right ? what about load temp - play some games like BFBC2 to find out.

BTW, did you get the gfx card ?


----------



## rst (Feb 17, 2013)

Today I cleaned cpu and psu fan 
This further reduced cpu temperature to 35 C
Now atlast idle temperature is below 40 C

-------------------------------------------------------------
currently I donot have any graphic card
there is amd 3100 graphic card in my motherboard(inbuilt)
----------------------------------------------------------------
I played BFBC2 in 1024X768 resolution and low setting
the load temperature was 53C
It showed 10 fps
----------------------------------------------------------------
So i want to buy amd 7750 ddr5 (atmost for 6.5k)
Hope it will play crysis 3 (low-mid configuration)


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2013)

yo, now the load temp looks good and yes, HD7750 will run CR3 for sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

go for 7770 @8k.. it a huge improvement over the 7750.. with the 7770 on 1024x768 you will be able to play cry3/gta5 with almost all eye candy enabled. i used a 7770 on 1024x768 for 3 months


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

yep, getting HD7770 makes a lot more sense and stick with brands like Asus, MSI,Sapphire.


----------



## rst (Feb 19, 2013)

1. what about gigabyte 7750 or 7770 ??
2. What will happen to my inbult amd 3100 if I install 7750 or 7770 ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

rst said:


> 1. what about gigabyte 7750 or 7770 ??
> 2. What will happen to my inbult amd 3100 if I install 7750 or 7770 ?



Avoid Gigabyte cards. Of late I saw many complaints about Gigabye's RMA policy.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

for the 7770, stick to MSI. the 2PM1GD5 or Power Edition are ftw cards


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

rst said:


> 1. what about gigabyte 7750 or 7770 ??
> 2. What will happen to my inbult amd 3100 if I install 7750 or 7770 ?



2. the inbuilt 3100 will be auto disabled.


----------



## rst (Feb 27, 2013)

today i bought power color 7750 graphic card
After installation of 7750 graphic card
 idle cpu temperature is 40 C
 load cpu temperature is 66 C



 Is it normal ??



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk + 1 gb external hd(W.D) 
||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W)


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Powercolor 7750?
 For how much?


----------



## rst (Feb 28, 2013)

power color 7750 1 GB ddr5 for rs 6600


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

rst said:


> power color 7750 1 GB ddr5 for rs 6600



Ok, that's a descent price!!


----------



## rst (Feb 28, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Ok, that's a descent price!!



and what about temperature ??



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk ||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) 
||epson TX121 printer||window 7 ultimate (32bits)


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2013)

cpu load temp is on the higher side though Ok .. ramp up the cpu fan speed by disabling smart cpu fan control in bios but this may be noisy.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

may be due to degraded TIM. remount the proccy with good quality TIM..


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2013)

@ OP - reagding your query about max cpu load temp -- well, there's some confusion but 60c/*65c/* mostly considered to be max safe load temp for AMD cpus.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

rst said:


> today i bought power color 7750 graphic card
> After installation of 7750 graphic card
> idle cpu temperature is *40 C*
> load cpu temperature is *66 C*
> ...



It is normal temp but if it exceeds 79 C then problems may arise like artifacts likewise.


----------



## rst (Mar 2, 2013)

bssunil said:


> It is normal temp but if it exceeds 79 C then problems may arise like artifacts likewise.


if max. load temperature is 79 C,then load temperature is not point of worry.



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk ||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) 
 ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64bits)


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2013)

bssunil said:


> It is normal temp but if it exceeds 79 C then problems may arise like artifacts likewise.



what ! 79c for the cpu ??


----------



## rst (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 7750 graphic card 
But  system information shows" 7700 series"
Is it ok ??


Even device manager is showing the same


Is there any software which show whole information ??(everest ultimate edition showing the same)



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64 bits) + window 7 ultimate (32bits)


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

rst said:


> I have 7750 graphic card
> But  system information shows" 7700 series"
> Is it ok ??
> View attachment 9274
> ...


Absolutely fine.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

you GPU is of the 7700 series. if you had a 7850, then it'd be 7800 series. 

its showing fine.. 

PS: Just put your rig into your signature..


----------



## rst (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks,I got it


----------

